
Amazon raises Prime fee to $119 in the US - el_duderino
https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/26/amazon-raises-prime-fee-to-119-in-the-us/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16936192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16936192)

55+ comments

